# Ginger Roots For Quick Ich Cure!



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Been doing everything to get rid of ich in my 200g reef tank.I have try a few different products herbal remedies ,ich x .,medic poly lab.soaked meds food to feed fish.water changed .running a 54w uv ,All with no effective results for about 3 to 4 weeks now with 2 new fish dieing.the estaablished is badly cover with ich and cloudy eyes ,all of which is eating and swimming well.
I happened to came a youtube video Ginger for Ich Cure.I quickly said I must try this.I slice a few slice of fresh ginger roots ,mashed it well until the juice came out soaked it with nori seaweed ,mysis.flakes and pellet.All of these food which i normally feed to my fishes now just soaking it to the garlic juice.Some video used ginger powder.I find the ginger juice is much better then powder .I am unsure how well the powder disvolved.I didnot used it.
I soak the food with the juice for about 5 hours ,you can soaked it longer and freezed it .
I turn off my Uv feed it to my fish ,after 12 hours the next day I noticed a big big different in my fish.almost half of the ich that cover there bodies and eyes begining to disappeared.Wow! I could not beleived it.It actually works.I have sps and mixed coral and lots of inverts .They are all fine .corals doing great .No effects on the reef tank 100%.The skimmer has a few foam from the juice .The skimmer did not go crazy at all .I am still continuing to feed with this within 48 hours times the 80% of the ich has disappered.
This method works for me becaused my fishes are still eating.I also think the ginger juice in the tank also help with the heavy covered ich fishes that are not eaten.
I will used the ginger juice in my quarintine tank instead of cupermine the next time i buy new fishes and see how well it work.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice I will keep this in mind if I every have that issue.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Interesting. Do you have the link to that video?


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

notclear said:


> Interesting. Do you have the link to that video?


Also interested in this video link. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I dont know how to link it .But on Youtube ( Reef Tank Ich- Ginger Remedy Part 1) it should be there.Can someone link it if they found it.
It is day 3 now 95% of the ich is disappearing on most fish.The bue tang has about 10%of ich left.Cloudy eyes are beginning to get back to normal.Some of the new introduced fishes show no sign of ich at all.All in all it about 12 to 72 hours you will see a noticeable big differents.The reef tank is doing great with no fish loss or any others including inverts or any coral bleaching or deing.In the video it show the man poured in the ginger juice with the extract .I did not do that .I only extract the juice ,soaked it in my fishes favourite food and feed.I also poured some left over juice in the tank as well. Give it a try if anyone is fighting ich it really really works for me.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Here is the link:


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Notclear


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

simba said:


> Thanks Notclear


What I recommend is that all fish be quarantined in copper or chloroquine phosphate three weeks and let the DT be fallow for ninety days for paranoia and then you won't have ich


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Would this also work on ich in a fresh water aquarium?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Bwhiskered said:


> Would this also work on ich in a fresh water aquarium?


Ginger doesn't work to kill Ich in any water, if it did people would be back flipping down the highways, copper, chloroquine phosphate or dye based medications like methyl blue or malachite green work.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

carl said:


> Ginger doesn't work to kill Ich in any water, if it did people would be back flipping down the highways, copper, chloroquine phosphate or dye based medications like methyl blue or malachite green work.


Right from the expert's mouth &#128070;&#128070;. While we are at it, neither does garlic, in fact there are some scientific papers that indicate prolonged use causes liver damage In the fish. I stopped using garlic after I read it and haven't missed it at all.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

fury165 said:


> carl said:
> 
> 
> > Ginger doesn't work to kill Ich in any water, if it did people would be back flipping down the highways, copper, chloroquine phosphate or dye based medications like methyl blue or malachite green work.
> ...


Always trust science over wishful thinking


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Right from the expert's mouth &#128070;&#128070;. While we are at it, neither does garlic, in fact there are some scientific papers that indicate prolonged use causes liver damage In the fish. I stopped using garlic after I read it and haven't missed it at all.


I don't know about this!

I been using garlic for long long time....

Just yesterday I tossed bunch in my spaghetti sauce, and I mean a bunch!

Didn't see any ICK on the fish while eating said sauce on my meatball sandwich! Think their livers were ok too...there might be something to this garlic thing!


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol, I have been using the liquid vodka method with good results, I dose myself and look at my fish tanks, happy happy happy


----------

